# Cleaning Front Load Washer



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I have an older Whirlpool Duet washer that needs to be cleaned. I keep reading instructions online that say to use the cleaning cycle, but mine doesn't have one. I'm thinking of just running a hot load with some vinegar and then wiping down the seal with vinegar too. Do you think that would work?

Thanks


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Vinegar certainly wouldn't hurt it, so it is safe to try that.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you. Of course after I asked the question I came across a website that said I have a hidden cleaning cycle on my washer. More googling later and I now know how to access the cycle. And because I find the steps ridiculous I'm going to share with y'all. 

To enter the cycle:
Select the Power button.
Select the Rinse/Spin button.
Select the Low Spin button.
Select Warm/Cold water temperature.
Set the End of Cycle Signal to softer.
Push Extra Rinse button 4 times within 5 seconds to start the cycle. 

Then I have to wait to see what code appears on the washer for the next steps.

So, if y'all see my washer launch into space today you know I did something wrong. LOL Wouldn't it have just been easier to but a button on there that said "Clean". :shrug:


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Mine has a tub clean feature but all it really does is spin back and forth, like a rocking motion. The instructions say to use bleach. Try that if the vinegar doesn't do it for you.

You can also buy cleaners for front loaders that don't require you have a tub clean feature. The bleach has always worked for me so I haven't used them, but I hear they do a good job.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

I guess I better check my manual. I don't know if I have a clean cycle. 

What I do is:
1. keep the washer door open a bit between loads
2. use vinegar for every rinse cycle (no fabric softener)
3. periodically wipe down the drum and the gasket with vinegar - I find alot of water sits in the door gasket and it could get smelly

Mine is about 7 years old and still smells fresh.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

my3boys said:


> Mine has a tub clean feature but all it really does is spin back and forth, like a rocking motion. The instructions say to use bleach. Try that if the vinegar doesn't do it for you.
> 
> You can also buy cleaners for front loaders that don't require you have a tub clean feature. The bleach has always worked for me so I haven't used them, but I hear they do a good job.


I used bleach because that's what it said to use. It definitely smells better now. 

I've saw those cleaners, just didn't want to spend the money.



majik said:


> I guess I better check my manual. I don't know if I have a clean cycle.
> 
> What I do is:
> 1. keep the washer door open a bit between loads
> ...


I keep the door open and use vinegar in the rinse. But I hadn't cleaned it in a long time, and you could tell by the smell. 

I ran the clean cycle without anything catastrophic happening and it smells and looks so much better. I copied the steps and laminated them to keep near the washer so I remember how to do it next time.


----------



## mrsjez (Nov 4, 2010)

I just heard a suggestion to use Natures Miracle a pet stain cleaner. I used it and it worked great! I'd just run a cycle with either vinegar and tea tree oil or the nature's miracle.


----------

